# What do you think of the nintendo 3ds



## acfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about it because it depends on what "3D' mean  if it means anything like this> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_P4gyjf5tQ
i think it will not do well becaus it is not true "3D" but if its like going to pop out of the screen i think its a possibility it will do well  and i personally think it will do well


~ leaks~ it has been leaked that the 3ds will have an analog stick but it has not been confirmed
~ also a rumor that it will have close to the same graphics as the gamecube
~ it will be shown at E3 
~ release date: within 1 year
~ it is supposed to have tilt features like the ps3 controller/iphone/wii remote


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

First of all: The 3DS won't be like the game in that video. That's DSiWare, and it's not even true 3D, it's pseudo-3D. The 3DS will have _true_ 3D, the kind that pops out at you, not pseudo-3D created by optical illusions.

Second of all: What reason to you have to believe that it will "suck"?! We've heard nothing but good things about it, and of what little we do know, there's not enough to base a real opinion on yet.

Also, you have the release date timeframe wrong. It's within _one_ year, not two (unless it's delayed, that is).

And, although not incorrect, I would've compared the motion sensing feature to that of the Wii Remote as opposed to the PS3 controller, or even the iPhone, but they all use very similar technology, so I guess it doesn't matter. =p


----------



## acfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

it was just my opinion that if it was like the movie its not "true" 3d and i geuss the movie is supposed to be a sampler of what the 3ds can do


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

acfreak said:
			
		

> it was just my opinion that if it was like the movie its not "true" 3d and i geuss the movie is supposed to be a sampler of what the 3ds can do


No, the video has absolutely no connection to the 3DS whatsoever. The video was released before the 3DS was even announced, and I even made a thread about it. It's DSiWare that uses the DSi's camera to create a pseudo-3D atmosphere. The 3DS will have _real_ 3D, not optical illusions.


----------



## acfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

oh lol people are saying its a sampler so i believed them lol but it does look like a really cool dsi ware game ;D
btw nice thread


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

If there's going to be a whole world inside of my DS, then I'll get it.


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2010)

Where was it confirmed that it was going to be real 3D that pops out at you?

I thought it was going to be 3D similar to (old) Viewmasters.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Where was it confirmed that it was going to be real 3D that pops out at you?
> 
> I thought it was going to be 3D similar to (old) Viewmasters.


nowhere, but this is Tye so the world bends to his rules


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Where was it confirmed that it was going to be real 3D that pops out at you?
> 
> I thought it was going to be 3D similar to (old) Viewmasters.


It's heavily implied in the official statement, and other game developers who have experience the tech hands on have said so.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurr, no. Shut the *censored.3.0* up and actually _read_ my posts for once, and don't post lies about me just because you don't agree with me.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's gettinggg anngrryyyy


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that nowhere in that post did the ever say he was angry, so you can just shut the *censored.3.0* up and stop lying about him just because you don't like him. That was heavily implied in his post.

And he's smelly.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm not denying that I'm angry. Yes, I'm angry, because of _you_. You have such a big problem with me, but you can't just ignore me. I've even given you a second chance, hoping that maybe you'd have changed, but I was wrong. You're still the same old Ciaran with your irrational hatred, constantly tossing out lies and silly, baseless insults like "smelly" and "stupid". Normally I'm a nice guy, and you'd know that if you really knew me in real life, but when ignorant people like you just won't stop, you push me over the edge. So, yeah, I'm a little *censored.3.0*ing angry.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Ive reached my goal here then, thank you for pointing out the obvious Tyler.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2010)

For something that might look like this:







Doesn't look half-bad.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

And jesus christ, you people are rude as *censored.3.0*.

What did Tye ever do to you?

/reply
EVERYTHIGN EWNFNEBGFEBGHBERJHG


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> And jesus christ, you people are rude as *censored.3.0*.
> 
> What did Tye ever do to you?
> 
> ...


Nothing, it's the way he acts.

He starts an argument in pretty much every thread purely because he can't accept anyone's opinions except his own. He's like a brick wall, a very large, obnoxious brick wall.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's comedy gold.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you can stop being an ignorant troll now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, that's _not true_. I always accept other people's opinions. But when people state their opinions as facts or are just being ignorant to the truth, that's when I set them straight. But most of you, for whatever reason, see things the wrong way and say that I'm not accepting people's opinions. What the *censored.3.0*?!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Old'd 
They've had somit similer before.


----------



## Vivi (Apr 7, 2010)

I will only buy the 3DS if there are good games on it, and the way Nintendo is going now, I don't really see that happening. It is innovative, but I'm not going to get it just because it's "OH MY GOD 3-D!!!!"


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

If nijtendo were truly innovative it would be a 4DS...

The fourth dimension being time...

0: we could go back and tell them not to make the wii!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBT member: I think Tye acts like a wall.
Tye: What?! I don't act like a wall! You're wrong, what the hell is wrong with you people!?

Yeah...not very convincing. 

Now, why don't you guys stop acting like kids and just drop this. ;|


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sighed, cos I know that he has an arguement to that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else am I supposed to say?! They're just posting baseless lies. And notice how the people saying that I'm a wall never back themselves up with quotes. Wonder why.


----------



## Zachary (Apr 7, 2010)

I think it will be full of fail.

Edit: But it will print money.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Old'd
> They've had somit similer before.


If you're talking about the Virtual Boy, then that's a lot different than than the 3DS. The Virtual Boy failed because it just wasn't that great. It was limited to two colors (red and black), the controller was horrid, and you had to stick your head into it when playing, which put a lot of strain on the eyes of many people. The 3DS is radically different. The only thing it has in common with the 3DS is the fact that both use 3D, but the 3DS is going at it a different (and better) way than the Virtual Boy did.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> I will only buy the 3DS if there are good games on it, and the way Nintendo is going now, I don't really see that happening. It is innovative, but I'm not going to get it just because it's "OH MY GOD 3-D!!!!"


The way Nintendo is going now... You mean making great games like New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Pok


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, im not,

My mum said shes something like this in the paignton arcades YEARS ago.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 7, 2010)

@Vivi - Not to mention all those third party games.

Y'know, The World Ends with You, Professor Layton, Elite Beat Agents? Muramasa the Demon Blade, de Blob?

Also, Tye, I have a question. What exactly do you mean by "real 3D?" Camera tracking makes it look 3D, and, even glasses-3D is an optical illusion. It's not really coming off of the screen. It just LOOKS like it does.


----------



## Vivi (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

>> loves how tye can (1) use present tense for something that isn't out (2)defend a product that won't be out for months (3) enlighten us with all the information he seems to have picked up from thin air.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought NSMBW was fairly challenging...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> I thought NSMBW was fairly challenging...


 fftopic:


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fftopic:


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 7, 2010)

Right, my bad. 

Anyway, back on the topic of the 3DS, I do have a question? How will 3D actually make the games any better? By letting the characters move off-screen?


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Right, my bad.
> 
> Anyway, back on the topic of the 3DS, I do have a question? How will 3D actually make the games any better? By letting the characters move off-screen?


It will make the games more of an annoyance and hassle. Not to mention the headache it'll produce.

Nintendo are getting very gimmicky in their old age.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> @Vivi - Not to mention all those third party games.
> 
> Y'know, The World Ends with You, Professor Layton, Elite Beat Agents? Muramasa the Demon Blade, de Blob?
> 
> Also, Tye, I have a question. What exactly do you mean by "real 3D?" Camera tracking makes it look 3D, and, even glasses-3D is an optical illusion. It's not really coming off of the screen. It just LOOKS like it does.


>> answering for him

Tyes great ability at forecasting the future of computer games (see: the 3ds) has led him to believe that the new piece of hardware will contain an atomic materialiser ray, which will create miniature 3D versions of what will normally be displayed on a 'screen' which he now hates.

Source: it was heavily implied by the tone of voice, hand gestures and level of blinking used by the PR rep when they read out the official announcement.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Apr 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar in what way?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, I just want to say something about all this arguing.

TBT Members: Quit trying to pick fights with Tye

Tye: Quit shoving your opinions down people's throats.

That will be all.


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2010)

Tye is on his period, EVERYBODY GET DOWN!


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Okay, I just want to say something about all this arguing.
> 
> TBT Members: Quit trying to pick fights with Tye
> 
> ...


WHAT OPINIONS AM I SHOVING DOWN PEOPLE'S THROATS?! NONE. NONE AT ALL. ARHARJHAURHEAUSIGFSUFUSIDGHNUISCDHSBGUSIDGSDGKDSDSIASDNSAS


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP HE'S TURNING INTO THE HULK! RUN AWAY!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyeforce chill.

And everyone just leave the guy alone. OKAY?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just sick of people saying the same old crap over and over again, and none of it is true. You're just going with the crowed and saying what everyone else is saying. If you truly believe that I'm shoving opinions down people's throats, then show me where I did such a thing. Oh, wait... You can't, because I haven't!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

-takes out shotgun-

Okay Everyone back AWAY from the Tyeforce before i start Shootin'


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyler, this is a place is mature discussion, that outburst was not appreciated. 


@everyone else: is anyone else starting to think that maybe he just doesn't know he's doing it?? I did for a second, turn I remembered this was fun.


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u2funny hur hur hur


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're shoving the opinion of not shoving your opinions down people's throats in this very post XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, like _you_'re a mature one to talk.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jas0n + everyone else.

JUST 
LEAVE
TYE
THE
*censored.3.0*
ALONE

What are you lot?  Childish?-
Wait sorry you are i forgot :/


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2010)

Here you go Tye,

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Warning!!!!  You shouldn't see this image if your eating.  Warning!!!!!


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Tye you were right, you CAN be sweet, look at me all blustered up... You sure know how to make a girl swoon, sailor... You and your compliments... :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By saying things like "it will have real 3D" and then snapping at people who disagree, you are shoving your _opinion_ down their throats. And if you say it is not, then take this for example:


Person 1: A new game is supposed to have blue monsters with green lasers!
Person 2: Sweet! I can't wait!
Person 3: Hm, maybe it will have green monsters with blue lasers, I mean, this is just a rumor.
Person 2: NO! IT WILL HAVE BLUE MONSTERS WITH GREEN LASERS!!!!!!!
GUSHDIUIHUIUILUHAIUIUBOPBU


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore them, have fun with it, whatever. All those are better than being contradictory to your own argument, how do you expect someone to take you seriously?

Regarding people bashing you, it is indeed immature and stupid on their part, but by obviously being agitated you're just encouraging them to continue. You're not going to get them to have a change of heart or intimidate them except in rare cases, but you shouldn't count on it.

My advice to you is to rethink how you deal with unreasonable people, because it's obvious it doesn't work for you, but works for them. That is all.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your just full of *censored.2.0*.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post rob, but it's irrelevent now that me and tye are friends becuase he complimented me over the Internet, he's abondoning his old life in Arizona  to come run away to Ireland where we can be in love forever and get married one day.



Sticky note: sorry about that guys...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VantagE (Apr 7, 2010)

NB4LOCKED....

Yup....


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 7, 2010)

You think iNiS will try an Elite Beat Agents sequel on the 3DS?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I'll get things back on topic here. Honestly, I don't think this is such a good idea. On paper it is, and visually it is, but economically, no. I mean, I'm assuming that with such amazing hardware, this thing will cost like, $250 - $300? Also, how much will the games be? I'm assuming it'll be like the movies, where a movie with 3D is $4 - $5 more expensive than the movie in 2D. Development costs would also probably shoot up, so there goes some games from indie developers.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 7, 2010)

Well yeah, but didn't the DSi sell for like, $250US in Japan, but was sold for only 160 in the States?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not an opinion... >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But saying "it will have real 3D" isn't an opinion, it's a _fact_. I don't _think_ that it'll have 3D, I _know_ it will, because it's a confirmed _fact_. You guys are taking facts as if they're opinions. >_>


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 7, 2010)

Depends on how you look at it, actually. 

Oh, and do you guys think menus would be neat in 3D? Just a question.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Im happy now since Tye's just Pwning everyone who dared to attack him!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> You think iNiS will try an Elite Beat Agents sequel on the 3DS?


They better. I've been waiting for an EBA sequel for years now!


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 7, 2010)

JUMPING JACK FLASH - IT'S A GAS GAS GAS! (Never beat that level, by the way.)

Also, I think I finally figured out a use for the 3D. You know the Prof. Layton series, right? Well, the 3D could be used to create optical illusions in the brain teasers.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Well, I'll get things back on topic here. Honestly, I don't think this is such a good idea. On paper it is, and visually it is, but economically, no. I mean, I'm assuming that with such amazing hardware, this thing will cost like, $250 - $300? Also, how much will the games be? I'm assuming it'll be like the movies, where a movie with 3D is $4 - $5 more expensive than the movie in 2D. Development costs would also probably shoot up, so there goes some games from indie developers.


I doubt Nintendo would be making it if they couldn't sell it at an affordable price. It's just not the way Nintendo does stuff. For example, a few months ago there was an interview with Iwata that revealed that someone had approached Iwata with technology very similar to Microsoft's Natal (and before it was ever announced, too), but Iwata turned it down. Why? Because he said they wouldn't be able to sell it at a "Nintendo" price. That and the fact that there's no controller to hold, but that's a different story.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Im happy now since Tye's just Pwning everyone who dared to attack him!


>pwning everyone
>everyone is at another thread


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understood :]


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Depends on how you look at it, actually.
> 
> Oh, and do you guys think menus would be neat in 3D? Just a question.


Probably. I'm guessing either everything will be 3D, or everything will be 2D; you'll get the option to turn 3D on/off.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> JUMPING JACK FLASH - IT'S A GAS GAS GAS! (Never beat that level, by the way.)
> 
> Also, I think I finally figured out a use for the 3D. You know the Prof. Layton series, right? Well, the 3D could be used to create optical illusions in the brain teasers.


You never beat it?! D: I remember I had to try countless times until I could beat it myself, lol. But now I'm so good at it, Jumpin' Jack Flash on Hard ROCK is a breeze for me. XD

I've not played a Professor Layton game, but I do know of the series, and that would be something interesting if they incorporated it.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Nintendo" price won't fly with the economy though. I mean, if this object that you claim will have real 3D will cost only a few dollars more than the XL or whatever, then they'll lose money per unit. This is one of the rare cases where the price is backed up by the technology put into it. Or, Nintendo's going to have to cut something out to warrant the "Nintendo" price.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do we know Nintendo won't be able to sell it at an affordable price? Maybe the technology isn't as expensive as we think it is, or Nintendo got a good deal or something. Whatever the case, I doubt Nintendo will be selling a handheld that costs significantly more than their current home console.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, before we make any assumptions, we'll need to know what Nintendo is using to actually make the handheld. We could make a reasonable guess as to how much manufacturing costs would be if we knew what materials were being used to manufacture the system.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

I honestly don't see how they're going to do the 3D.. If it's not glasses, pseudo-3D or virtual boy type 3D, then what is it? xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see how they're going to do the 3D.. If it's not glasses, pseudo-3D or virtual boy type 3D, then what is it? xD


Haven't you heard of those 3D LCD displays that don't require glasses? Nintendo's likely using that same technology or something very similar.


----------



## acfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think nintendo will release it if it is at a ridiculous price because the lcd shouldnt be that expensive to make becaus if it was nintendo wouldnt sell it and i really want the analog stick to be confirmed because it would be so much smoother to play 3d games such as super mario 64 ds i also think it would be cool if the top screen (if there is one) would be 3d like the bottom one 
of what we know so far i think $200 - $250 at most would be a reasonable price


----------



## NGT (Apr 7, 2010)

I think it'd be cool if Nintendo re-released some gamecube games for this new DS since apparently it's capable of gamecube graphics.


----------



## acfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah i am hoping for that too and  i saw a comercial from japan on youtube most likely fake saying it had gamecube graphics man i hope they are right ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

acfreak said:
			
		

> I don't think nintendo will release it if it is at a ridiculous price because the lcd shouldnt be that expensive to make becaus if it was nintendo wouldnt sell it and i really want the analog stick to be confirmed because it would be so much smoother to play 3d games such as super mario 64 ds i also think it would be cool if the top screen (if there is one) would be 3d like the bottom one
> of what we know so far i think $200 - $250 at most would be a reasonable price


Analog stick _has_ been confirmed, just so you know.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 7, 2010)

i probably wont be buying it, seeing as the DSi is like 190 dollars. So this must be over hte cost of a wii. >_>


----------



## NGT (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> acfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god! No more sore thumbs.


----------



## acfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay lol man how the d-pad killed my thumbs


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> I think it'd be cool if Nintendo re-released some gamecube games for this new DS since apparently it's capable of gamecube graphics.


Why, though, when you can just play them on Wii?


----------



## NGT (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it won't be in 3D


----------



## acfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

on the go man! lol


----------



## Charles (Apr 7, 2010)

DAMNIT. I just bought a DSi brand new about three months ago. This is killing me, cause now I own a very old and scratched up original DS, a DS Lite which is broke but still works, and this new DSi I have. It's great to hear that the 3DS is improving the technology to such an extent, but it wasn't long announced after the DSi or DSi XL. This was a big side swipe for me.


----------



## acfreak (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah same here


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, what's the point in rereleasing games if you're not going to upgrade them at all? 3D doesn't count as an upgrade, because it's the same exact gameplay and graphics, just in 3D. But I suppose they could do what they did with Super Mario 64 and Diddy Kong Racing...


----------



## Scarab (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know if it's worth buying.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 12, 2010)

I suppose we'll just have to wait for the reviews, huh?


----------

